# Lucky's 12th GOTCHA DAY



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Presidents day this year marks Lucky's 12 Gotcha Day in our family. He slower and more cranky but still my shadow and my I need a hug dog. He has faced his fears of trains and storms to be by my side. He can no longer get up on the couch and puts up w/ all my food restrictions but draws the line at no pizza crusts. Lucky will still chase a ball if you throw it but slower and sometimes he needs a little help finding the really long tosses. He still hates water and sees no possible use for the pond. He was a little under a year when we got so he's about 13 now. Lucky has not been happy w/ this winter ice but then I dont think any of us are. He is not breed standard nor does he have correct conformation and these days you have to wake him up so he can bark at visitors but he is mine. Daisy was shared with my husband ,Lucky is mine.My favorite picture from two years ago at his favorite park.
HAPPY GOTCHA DAY LUCKY MUCKSTEE.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Happy Gotcha Day Lucky! May you have many more healthy and happy years handsome boy


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Aww... Happy 12th Gotcha Day sweet boy!!:wub:


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Happy Happy Gotcha Day! Many more! 

PS, Lucky wants to know if he is getting a cake.....


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Happy Gotcha Day, Lucky!!!


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Happy Gotcha Day Lucky!!!! He's a handsome boy!!! Someone here once said a senior gsd is like a fine wine, they just get better with age!!! So true, our special friends!!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks everybody. Debannebell He didnt get a cake but I bought a mix for one so maybe that might happen this weekend.


----------



## Squeetie (Jan 19, 2012)

Happy Gotcha Day, Lucky!!! You sure are a handsome fella and have a pretty wonderful momma, who needs to post more pics of you! Maybe if she gets some cake pics this weekend!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Lucky says thank you to everybody and to tell Squeetie that he not that into pictures but if Mom will take some action shots or some that dont require posing then he's happy to have his picture taken.He also thanks everyone for seeing that he may be older but he's still a hunk.


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

Aw, I loved reading about him. 

Happy gotcha day sweet boy <3


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Happy Gotcha Day Lucky  
May you have many more!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Aww, Happy Gotcha Day "Lucky" dog!!!
Keep rockin on!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

AW, Lucky! You are sooo handsome. Happy, happy, happy Gotcha day to you!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Gotcha day Lucky!!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Happy Gotcha Day!!!!!!


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

A Hunk indeed!
Happy I "gotchew" babe (day)...

:wub:Me & G


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

What a lovely story, I especially love the part where he is woken up to bark at strangers lol. Happy gotcha day you are one lucky and handsome guy.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank you everyone frpm Lucky and me.Lucky agrees senior dogs rock!


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

What a handsome guy! GSD seniors are the best I think, so much personality comes with all that age. Shasta and I hope you have a great gotcha day and hope for many more!


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Happy Gotcha Day Lucky...You handsome Boy!! ❤


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

GSDLoverII and Astrovan Lucky says Thanks. I think he could do dog version of the Dos Equis commercial. The most interesting dog in the world I dont always drink water from my bowl but when I do I prefer the water be from hose.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

well im sorry I missed this thread, a big happy birthday to lucky at 12 years young  such a handsome boy!


----------

